
China Tells Carriers to Block Access to Personal VPNs by February - vincvinc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-10/china-is-said-to-order-carriers-to-bar-personal-vpns-by-february?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
meri_dian
Considering how important the CCP (Communist Party) considers information
oversight and control to be I'm surprised it took them this long. During the
time I was in China getting around the 'Great Firewall' was so routine that
most didn't really give it a second thought.

